# New items from USA



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.charlesro.com/beercantankcar.html

 http://www.charlesro.com/42fttankcar.html

http://www.charlesro.com/60ftboxcar.html


----------



## s-4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice! I like the paint schemes on the 42ft'ers. 

Are the beer can tanks based on real prototypes?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Those are really cool looking cars and should fit on everyones layout, I see small tank cars in trains every day so i would think they are scale models. I also cant wait for the new 2 center flow car to arrive. Its nice to see more modern cars coming out.


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

To me the new tankcar sizes still dont look right and here they go again with fake roadnames when there is PLENTY of real ones out there they couldve done. 

That said im sure I'll still get one eventually, but im going after the 60 foot modern boxcars first...


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hmmmmmmmmmmm Just noticed they are offring 42 ft tank cars as well, very cool..............


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

This link should show all three new cars.
http://www.charlesro.com/newmay2010-1.html


----------



## bruce a m (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like more tank cars to get


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't get too excited. Epected delivery on these items is in the November-December time frame. Lets see if that holds. I'll be asking USA some questions at next weeks BTS show in Ontario.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Paul 
get any photo of the auto car IF they have some to see. please.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,
I haven't seen anything new on the auto carrier. I will ask them next week.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*T*he beer can tank cars where actually made and there where a lot of them in service on the ! to 1 RR. Made in a lot of different names also. Looks like something I will need to add to my fleet. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I also have not seen anymore updates on this car either.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Now is a nice car to have also. first time I've seen this one. Later RJD


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

They had this two bay hopper and the two tank cars on display at last June's BTS in Ontario.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Well Paul did you get any pictures from the show of the new cars?


----------

